# Is 5 yrs too old to start training?



## Encgoatlady (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a doe who is 5 yrs old and just now seems to be settling down and really wanting yo hike with me. Is 5 yrs too old to start pack goat training? She is already leash-trained and very bonded to me.

She is not very big, so we are talking day hikes and small loads, like lunch and water.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Heavens no! Five years is a great age to start hiking. You know what they say... it's never too late to get in shape! I believe John Mionczynski (the father of modern goat packing) started out using an eleven-year-old wether as his first packgoat.


----------

